# Cool Ideas?



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

okay so im making C&C cages fro them 2x3, but what to put in it? other then what they have now, which is a wheel with litterpan, igloo ( buying shade one soon)food and water and a tube, what else can i put in there? i want a rock garden thing to hide food in but i wouldnt want them to like trip and break something, any ideas?


----------

